# trail pump - dual-purpose, high pressure (shock/fork) & high volume (for tires)?



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

I can't find anything recently posted on this:

is there a decent, lightweight dual-purpose pump for carrying in pack on the trail that will work both for Schraeder valves on shocks/forks and also for Presta on tires?


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Any shock pump will work for tires, you're just going to spend 30 minutes pumping it up.

The only ones I know of are Buzzy's cross-pollinator (sucks), or one that giant makes, that also sucks, except as a shock pump.

Low volume/high pressure (to the extremes you would need for a tire or a suspension part) is not a switch that can be accomplished well in a small package. Better to pack a small suspension pump (topeak) and a mini pump for the tires.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

*this one?*

I see this one made by fivejoy,








https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81nDNOcFzQL._SL1500_.jpg

anyone tried it?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

In tens of thousands of trail miles, I have never carried a shock pump with me, nor have I ever needed one. I do carry a small tire hand pump.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Cleared2land said:


> In tens of thousands of trail miles, I have never carried a shock pump with me, nor have I ever needed one. I do carry a small tire hand pump.


This is probably the better advice...suspension is meant to work within a pre-determined range of sag, set it for your weight and don't worry about it. Unless you're planning to gain/lose 20 pounds while out, it isn't going to do much for you.


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

1. Ever had a Float X2 shock loosen its air sleeve (can) and blow all its air out on the trail in the middle of nowhere? I have, and so have others: the only fix is to push and then rotate the sleeve back on and re-pressurize, otherwise it's a long, slow trek back home with little clearance for pedals as the shock is completely retracted.

2. Whenever I get a new shock or fork I fine-tune it on the trail for about a month or so, and I tend to get a new one or the other at least once/year.

3. it has also happened several times that I meet a rider on the trail who needs a fork/shock pump for whatever reason.


----------



## mntlion (Aug 30, 2005)

rshalit said:


> I see this one made by fivejoy,
> View attachment 1062783
> 
> 
> ...


yes, works well for both.

My thought is why NOT have a pump that works for both?


----------



## johnnyspoke (Sep 15, 2005)

rshalit said:


> 1. Ever had a Float X2 shock loosen its air sleeve (can) and blow all its air out on the trail in the middle of nowhere? I have, and so have others: the only fix is to push and then rotate the sleeve back on and re-pressurize, otherwise it's a long, slow trek back home with little clearance for pedals as the shock is completely retracted.


Yes. But I had a shock pump with me! ...only problem, while I was pumping up the shock the hose split and let all the remaining air out. 20 miles to the car and approaching sunset, I used my tire mini pump to put maybe 40 psi in the shock to sort of make the bike rideable.

And no one I came across was carrying a shock pump


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

eggs ackley - might as well get 2 fer 1 if significantly less weight penalty than carrying 2 pumps.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Look at the stroke of the pump. Anything even remotely capable of pumping a shock to high pressure will blow (in the worst possible way) for inflating (especially) a high volume tire.

You're welcome to spend your own money to find it out yourself, of course...


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Airace Dual Jet TS Mini Pump 300psi | Planet X


----------



## rshalit (Oct 27, 2006)

just got mine - here's what I found: on the high pressure setting it works better than the pumps Fox used to ship with all of their forks and shocks, and the pressure gauge seemed approximately correct (with forks and shocks I use sag anyway, not the pump's analogue gauge's inaccurate psi reading). The high volume setting works as well as any trail pump I've used, and I've used many - the switch from Schraeder to Presta fittings is fast, easy and tight, no clamping, etc.; the pressure gauge doesn't register at the 10-13 psi I use in front (on 2.35 x 27.5 mounted on Ibis 741 rims), but before each ride I check pressures with a digital gauge anyway. Anyway...I always hope to not have to use a pump for any reason on the trail, or do any trail wrenching, or hit my head, or dehydrate or defecate, but I like being prepared, and over the many decades I've been glad to have the proper tools along, jus' in case..


----------

